# tá me deixando alucinado



## aleli251

como se traduce al español "ta me deixando, alucinado" y "Menina eu lhe pego e mostro meu gingado" ..desde ya mil gracias


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Aleli, y bienvenid@ a los foros. 
Antes de todo, acuérdate que una de las reglas del foro es:
10. UN TEMA POR HILO
Limite sus consultas a un único tema por hilo. Si tiene usted preguntas adicionales no relacionadas con el tema del hilo, abra un hilo para cada una de ellas.

En cuanto a: _ta me deixando, alucinado_, you creo que la coma sobra, debería ser _tá_ (o_ está_)_ me deixando alucinado_ y posibles traducciones serían:
_me estás volviendo loco _o
_me está volviendo loco_

Sin embargo, si realmente lo que buscas es _tá me deixando, alucinado,_ entonces:
_me está __dejando, loco _o 
_me_ _estás dejando, loco_


----------



## Mangato

A tradução literal _me estás dejando alucinado(asombrado),_ fica óptima.

É um jeito de falar muito habitual entra a gente. Concordo que a vírgula sobra


----------



## willy2008

Hola veo que te gusta E O tchan ,la traduccion es 
Me estas dejando alucinado, nena yo te agarro ( te tomo )y te muestro mi ritmo(como bailo)
ginga ,creo que ya hubo una discucion en el foro, es el tipico movimiento que tienen los brasileros para bailar, para capoeirar,para jugar futbol, no tiene traduccion literal 
, en este caso meu gingado seria mostrarte como me muevo para bailar,si estubieramos hablando de futbol meu gingado seria mi habilidad para la gambeta ,amague etc.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido aleli, 

Para respostas sobre gingado, favor dirigir-se a esta discussão:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=539003&highlight=gingado


----------



## aleli251

huy gracias y olvinha prometo seguir las reglas no las sabia,perdon y la verdad me ayudaron bastante, willy2008 bailo brasilero y mi profesora que ya me di cuanta no sabe un pomo decia que "ta me deixando" era " la vi besando" x eso queria sacarme la duda.gracias a todos por responder


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

: Tal vez ella escuchó _beijando._

Sds.


----------



## aleli251

giorgio eso pense pero nos paso la letra y nos hizo la traduccion,,que por ciero nada que ver, una desilucion como alumna creo que traducia segun lo que le parecia,pero bueno no es una profesora de idioma sino de baile, igualmente la pagina esta muy buena al igual que el foro,son de gran ayuda y me dio ganas de aprender portuges.saludos


----------



## willy2008

aleli251 said:


> giorgio eso pense pero nos paso la letra y nos hizo la traduccion,,que por ciero nada que ver, una desilucion como alumna creo que traducia segun lo que le parecia,pero bueno no es una profesora de idioma sino de baile, igualmente la pagina esta muy buena al igual que el foro,son de gran ayuda y me dio ganas de aprender portuges.saludos


 Ojo por que la letra dice tá me beijando, tá me deixando alucinado...


----------



## aleli251

y willy2008, que queres decir?...ahora no me la compliquen al final que es


----------



## willy2008

No , no te compliques, lo que te digo es que la cancion dice"tá me beijando,tá me deixando alucinado,minina eu lhe pego e lhe mostro meu gingado..." o sea "me esta besando, me este dejando loco (alucinado),nena yo te agarro y te muestro me swing(ritmo,movimiento etc.)" y quizas tu profesora tradujo la primer frase tá me beijando, y la segunda, tá me deixando la escucho igual,ya que suenan muy parecidas las dos palabras.
Espero haberte aclarado, cualquier cosa a tu disposición.


----------



## willy2008

*Fissura*

*É o Tchan*


Que coisa louca Que tentação eu nunca vi coisa igual
Tão linda envolvente com seu jeito sensual
Ai meu Deus do céu o que é que eu vou fazer???
Tá me beijando, tá me deixando alucinado
Menina eu te pego e te mostro o meu gingado


----------



## Dona Chicória

Buscando a letra da música no Google encontrei duas versões, com beijo e sem beijo, ou seja, com o _beijando_ e sem; daí , talvez, a origem da confusão.


----------



## aleli251

bueno , me quedo con lo k me dijieron al final, y empiezo a estudiar de verdad portuges asi no me confundo mas,,gracias¡¡¡


----------



## willy2008

aleli251 said:


> bueno , me quedo con lo k me dijieron al final, y empiezo a estudiar de verdad portuges asi no me confundo mas,,gracias¡¡¡


 Si te sirve de algo yo la letra la saque del CD original,te la mande escrita mas arriba ,espero no confundirte,y sobre estudiar portugues dale ,por que es un idioma hermoso.


----------



## aleli251

si me sirvio bastante la traduccion que pusiste . gracias


----------



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Boa noite! E desde já obrigada a todos!
Em Espanhol usa-se muito a palavra alucinado. Em Português usa-se com o mesmo sentido? Também é uma palavra muito usada?


----------

